# {insert string of explicatives that would make a sailor blush here}



## likespaphs (Nov 16, 2006)

so....
i kept putting off spraying the orchids and kept forgetting to get beneficial insects before the weekly deadline and i've lost the spike on the roth to longtails....
that'll learn me, right?
(i bet it doesn't...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, now that is sad.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2006)

Dude, that really sucks....spray those plants already!


----------

